# RESOLVED-Is it possible to get help (possibly) transporting 2 bunnies from IL to Cleveland, OH?



## Alexah (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi everyone.

I'm writing because I was wondering if it would be at all possible to open up a discussion about (possibly) transporting 2 bunnies from IL to me in Cleveland, OH. I'm seriously considering adopting a pair of bunnies from an IL rescue. And it all seems like it could work out...except I do not drive and cannot find a way to IL to bring the bunnies back to me if everything happens. I know there's a lot of transporting help available, so I'm just putting it out there.

I've gotten an all clear from my doctor and have since been really interested in adopting a pair of bunnies. I've spoken with the person who runs the rescue (you all know her - she's a member of RO!) and I'd like to see what we could do as far as transporting the bunnies to me because I'd really love to welcome them into my home.

So, any thoughts? I'd really appreciate any and all help. I'm excited about this and it would be great if something could be worked out to get these 2 cuties to me!

.


----------



## gentle giants (Jul 30, 2008)

This is Delilah and Peaches, the girls that Alexah is interested in:












I can meet someone within an hour to an hour and half of my house, but we need help otherwise. This would be a great opportunity, both for Alexah to adopt the girls and for me to ease my heavy bunny load. Anyone going our way?


----------



## Haley (Jul 30, 2008)

Transports out near Cleveland (from the west) are about impossible to arrange. For some reason, we dont have any contacts near Toledo willing to drive. When I was trying to move Karat is was about impossible even with offers to pay for gas. In the end, a friend of mine had to drive about 4 hours to get her there. I can imagine bunnies coming from further away would be very difficult.


----------



## Alexah (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm trying to think of a couple of different possibilities for getting Peaches and Delilah to me here in Cleveland. Unfortunately I cannot drive and therefore would be needing a friend to take me and would probably not be able to go more than 2 hours from me - that would put me a half hour past Sandusky, OH, but that's still about an hour or so from Toledo.

I travel for business March, July, and November of each year and pass through Toledo on our way to Indiana. We occasionally have people from the Chicago-land area at our conventions so that may be a possibility, but it's still a far ways off - both in time and area/location. 

I've put a couple of feelers out to other friends of mine who may be willing to help. I knew it was a long shot since transporting to my area is difficult, but I figured it couldn't hurt to put it out there. I'm not giving up though, you never know...

I'll keep thinking and I'd appreciate any advice or help anyone has to offer .


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 30, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Transports out near Cleveland (from the west) are about impossible to arrange. For some reason, we dont have any contacts near Toledo willing to drive. When I was trying to move Karat is was about impossible even with offers to pay for gas. In the end, a friend of mine had to drive about 4 hours to get her there. I can imagine bunnies coming from further away would be very difficult.



Gotta' second what Haley says. I live 40 minutes south of Cleveland so the drive to the Sandusky area is even longer for me than someone leaving from Cleveland. We've had members in the Toledo/Fremont/Sandusky area but I think most either have no transport, can't drive orcan't afford it.

At the moment I am trying to figure out how to get to Vancouver, sneak into SAS's house and steal her 2 new bunnies.


----------



## Evey (Jul 31, 2008)

That's great news that you've got a clean bill of health now, congrats!

Now that you're better, would you consider taking in some of your buns that your friend has? Maybe that'd be easier than adopting/finding transport right now. Sorry if I missed anything in regards to your other buns, but I'm just throwing a suggestion out there 

-Kathy


----------



## nermal71 (Jul 31, 2008)

I wish I could help but right now my whole focus is on this move and everything that is going to go with it


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 31, 2008)

*Evey wrote: *


> That's great news that you've got a clean bill of health now, congrats!
> 
> Now that you're better, would you consider taking in some of your buns that your friend has? Maybe that'd be easier than adopting/finding transport right now. Sorry if I missed anything in regards to your other buns, but I'm just throwing a suggestion out there
> 
> -Kathy



Kathy - this is an outstanding idea! Why not get back some of the rabbits you had....since they're already familiar with your home? This way - they could be back someplace where they are familiar rather than transporting two bunnies a long distance....

That might be a more practical idea for you - less transportation expenses...and better for the bunnies themselves. 

Or you may want to just take a break and make sure your health stays good - you've had something like....10 or more animals since January (at various times)? 

Perhaps resting up until the fall and cooler weather will make sure your health STAYS good.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Alexah (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the support .

When I found out I was "all clear" in the health department the first thing I thought of was taking back William and Ruby from my friend. But I feel terrible about it all since my friend has since bonded with them and they're all happy, safe, and healthy. However, it is something I'm seriously going to consider because I miss William and Ruby so much. The only reason I rehomed them was because they were acting depressed after my rehoming the others...but maybe that wouldn't be the case now? I definitely have some thinking to do.

Peg, I think you may be right about taking a break until the fall (at least). If I'm still interested in taking in Delilah and Peaches then I may even be able to drive, so it may be best to wait a bit and see how it all goes. I won't lie - I still would love to take those two girls in - but I'm often impulsive and this may help me take a step back and think before acting.

Maybe everything happens for a reason and the whole transport issue was a big sign that maybe waiting is the best thing to do...for right now.

Again, thanks. I'm going to definitely take some time to think for right now. I'm trying to get back on track with everything and this is just a step I need to take in the right direction. Thanks to all who kindly pointed me to where I needed to be.

(Can someone please mark this as resolved for the time being? Thanks !)


----------

